# underneath rear bumper that says GTO question....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a 05 a4 yj goat and at rear of car below the bumper that says GTO down underneath theres a flat plastic skid plate looking thing and right in the middle edge closest tot he botom bumper that says the GTO letters it hangs a little bit. Is this just common or does anyone know how to make it stay flat without it hangin?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Post a picture. All have a bit of a bend to them - that I've seen. It's jus the way it's bolted up, but you have to almost look under the car to notice.

A picture's needed to see if yours is more than normal.


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

Yep a common thing, Mine does it too and I have 18K on the odometer.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Are you talking about the v brace or the tow hitch? Because there is no tow hitch on mine, just the v brace or whatever you call it that is way under the bottom mounted up the one people liek to remove.

I dont see how the v brace hepls with getting your car towed since theres no hooks or anything on it. What I dont get is why Gm put that v brace on for, because it doesnt got nothing to do with a tow hitch, because On my at the very edge under the wording GTO theres a little acess cover/door if you remove the 2 push clips and pull down the door which this is the same door complain Im talking about where it hangs a little bit, anyways right there there's some studs sticking out with nuts ready to install a hitch right?


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah mine did that too. The clips fell off of mine one day. I put these pretty strong clips on and called it a day. It's been good ever since. Does anybody know what the hell thats for anyway? It's gotta have something to do with the fuel tank im guessing...


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

You mean that lower brace; what it's for?

Some say it's there just for connecting a tow hitch. If you look at it, there would be better ways to design something for that.

In the parts manual it's called a 'lower reinforcement' something. With that gone, the trunk has nothing below it - it's just one sheet of metal. I think it was added when they had to move the fuel tank assembly for the U.S. market - that would be my guess.

I don't know if it's just to tow, but I'm not going to start pulling off parts. If I ever do sell my car, I'm not going to pass on some hacked up junk.


----------



## philip_farris (Sep 22, 2010)

is the 05-06 rear bumper interchangeable with the 04 bumper? i have an 04 and i want it to say gto on the back of mine and have the places for the seperate exhaust. would it take some mods or does it just pop on?


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Heres a picture, so is this worst, better, or what than your guy's?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

That is way worse than mine. I just have a little that's not 100% even, but you have an actual gap - which is not normal.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

philip_farris said:


> is the 05-06 rear bumper interchangeable with the 04 bumper? i have an 04 and i want it to say gto on the back of mine and have the places for the seperate exhaust. would it take some mods or does it just pop on?


The bumper will just pop on if you have all the parts (including the foam), but you have to have the exhaust hanger added to the right. They have kits or a local shop should be able to do it.

Still, I think the simple cutouts on the 04 bumper look best. There's a black 04 for sale here that has this done - take a look at it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's also way worse than mine. Mine is pretty much flush with the bottom of the bumper.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

HP11 said:


> That's also way worse than mine. Mine is pretty much flush with the bottom of the bumper.


So whats your guy's trick to keep it straight? To me seems like the pastic is just natually weak thats why a sags little.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Trick? I never really paid any attention to it until your thread. Just lucky, I guess......


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Trick? I never really paid any attention to it until your thread. Just lucky, I guess......


This sagging after thinking about it is being way to picky, its really a non issue I guess right?


----------



## philip_farris (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

philip_farris said:


> thanks


Thanks for what

For not keeping this stupid thread going?


----------

